# Seattle Seahwawks



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Any 12s out there?

Week one at St. Louis beginning in 5 minutes.

Some one give me a Xanax.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably best you post NFL stuff in the College/NFL thread.

In any case, Rams fan here so ... :trp:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing against the team itself but their current uniform is terrible. 'Action green'? What's that all about? :lol:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Probably best you post NFL stuff in the College/NFL thread.
> 
> In any case, Rams fan here so ... :trp:


Good win. Looks like St. Louis may have got the best of the Foles/Bradford trade.


----------

